# Other > Fun and games >  Favorite all time children s show.

## purplefan

We all have that show we watched and loved that was meant to be for children.
So what was yours share your thoughts and why you loved it so much. 






I used to love this show and the stories were great. For me, that is important more so than special effects and i think that is where the new Dr.who has fallen short.
Great special effects but not so good stories.  This for me was a true sci fi show.

----------


## S deleted

I enjoyed the glitzy remake of the tomorrow people but the old one was poor. This used to freak me out and yet I still watched it and loved it

----------


## Angie

Bagpus, Mr Ed, Bill and Ben, also Grange Hill when Tucker Jenkins was in it

----------

purplefan (05-05-15),S deleted (05-05-15)

----------


## S deleted

Grange Hill was ace back in the day

----------


## purplefan

Do you remember zamo and his fall into drug addiction and then the song.
Just say no?

----------

Angie (06-05-15),S deleted (05-05-15)

----------


## Angie

Yup just aboutws

----------


## Jarre

Knightmare, remember running back from primary school to watch it

----------

purplefan (06-05-15)

----------


## Jarre

And of course Ulysses 31

----------


## Suzi

Mysterious cities of gold, no73, superted!

----------

Jarre (06-05-15),S deleted (06-05-15)

----------


## magie06

The Brady bunch

Charlie's angels

----------


## Jaquaia

Knightmare was cool. They still show it on Challenge.

Funhouse, always loved seeing them slip on the gunk and was waiting for someone to hit Pat Sharp with the go karts. 

Trapdoor, Transformers, Thundercats, Rainbow. ...too many to remember.  Kids TV was great when I was growing up.

----------


## purplefan

> And of course Ulysses 31


Dont remember that one Jarre. But He man was a particular favorite.

----------


## purplefan

remember timothy tight hole  :(rofl):

----------


## purplefan

Do any of you remember the Tripods? It was a sci fi show on BBC i think and was fantastic. 
I also liked Terrahawks and Dogtanian and the three muskerhounds. I was in my early 20s  :(rofl):

----------


## Jarre

Tripods scared the  :Swear:  out of me when i was young especially with the control cap they were returned with.

----------

purplefan (07-05-15)

----------


## Paula

One for all and all for one, Muskahounds are always ready ....... Loved that, and every time I see a 3 Muskateers I want to sing that song! I loved Rentaghost too  :):  moving forward to being a mum with young kids, I loved Dora the Explorer  :(blush):

----------

purplefan (07-05-15)

----------


## Pen

Remember Danger Mouse?... Loved Blakes 7 as well.

----------

purplefan (07-05-15)

----------


## Suzi

Paula - you loved Dora? Really? Were you on hard drugs at the time????  :(rofl):  I hated Dora...

----------


## purplefan

Now Blakes 7 pen was fantastic. (i here there might be a movie) 
It had a really terrific villain in servilan and of course the ships were awesome. Especially the liberator. 
terry Nation is a Genius.

----------


## Paula

Of course! I did GCSE Spanish so it tickled me that my toddler, who struggled to speak English (hearing issues) knew how to say hello, goodbye, and give directions in Spanish  :(rofl): . And she looked like Dora the Explorer  :):

----------


## purplefan

I remember Danger mouse Terry scott as penfold and sir david Jason as Danger mouse. He was also in Count duckula.
A vegetarian vampire duck.  :(rofl): 

I loved chorlton and the wheelies and The double deckers was a favorite.

----------


## Suzi

Worzel Gummidge was my favourite.. And pigeon street!

----------


## purplefan

I dont remember pigeon street.  Must be a terrible place to walk down?  :(rofl): 

Worzle gummage was superb. He reminded me of catweizle

----------


## Suzi

This was my favourite, I wanted to be Long Distance Clara...

----------


## purplefan

Ho dear suzi. 

remember this?

----------


## S deleted

TISWAS...nuff said

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Wow, so many shows I remember so fondly already mentioned. When I first got online and found You-tube, I went on a nostalgia trip, watching loads of theme tunes and clips I never thought I'd see again. 
Let's Pretend, Tea bag and T-shirt, Chockablock, no.73, Wackaday, Mighty Mouse, Superted, Moomins, Rentaghost, Dangermouse, Ox tales, duck tales, Gummi bears, Bananaman, loads more... 
Joined a site called doyouremember.co.uk 
Jarre, I've got Ulysses on dvd, Stella, I nearly bought Chocky too - so mesmerising and strange.  

Stuff I would still watch as a grown up: Dr who, the box of delights, children of green knowe. (I've got the first series of Tripods, although they never finished it.)

----------


## Hugo-agogo

p.s. also loved Pigeon street (and a show called Me and You)

https://youtu.be/UqAksFdiKzo

https://youtu.be/K1ng8hThyc8

----------


## purplefan

> TISWAS...nuff said


I was never allowed to watch TISWAS. i had to watch swap shop. My mother thought i would turn into a hooligan if i watched It  :(rofl):

----------

S deleted (10-05-15)

----------


## purplefan

> Wow, so many shows I remember so fondly already mentioned. When I first got online and found You-tube, I went on a nostalgia trip, watching loads of theme tunes and clips I never thought I'd see again. 
> Let's Pretend, Tea bag and T-shirt, Chockablock, no.73, Wackaday, Mighty Mouse, Superted, Moomins, Rentaghost, Dangermouse, Ox tales, duck tales, Gummi bears, Bananaman, loads more... 
> Joined a site called doyouremember.co.uk 
> Jarre, I've got Ulysses on dvd, Stella, I nearly bought Chocky too - so mesmerising and strange.  
> 
> Stuff I would still watch as a grown up: Dr who, the box of delights, children of green knowe. (I've got the first series of Tripods, although they never finished it.)


I have been watching the origional Dr on the Horror channel and Patrick Troughton. I forgot what a cracker zoe was. phowarrr. 
Box of delights was a great show, what was the one where the little lad traveled back in time when the clock struck 13? And the young girl he visited turned out to be the old lady who lived up the stairs?

----------


## Hugo-agogo

> I have been watching the origional Dr on the Horror channel and Patrick Troughton. I forgot what a cracker zoe was. phowarrr. 
> Box of delights was a great show, what was the one where the little lad traveled back in time when the clock struck 13? And the young girl he visited turned out to be the old lady who lived up the stairs?


Been watching them too! Must admit I was quite mesmerised by Colin Baker's assistant! Yep Patrick Troughton was in Box of Delights, I got the dvd.

Remember when John Cleese turned up and said "It's a kid's show!" on the Goodies?! Yep the Goodies ...oh and he did a cameo in Dr who as well!

Oooh, I know this one, Tom's Midnight Garden  :):

----------


## purplefan

For me Dr. Who was a family drama. Everyone could watch it. I am not a huge fan of todays Dr. although i stll watch it. There was a rustiness in the original shows that the new ones dont have. Thank you so much mate. That has been keeping me up all night. 
I really miss those childrens dramas. There seemed to be a power that drew you into the story that kept you watching.

----------


## Pen

Oh yes I loved Tom's Midnight Garden. Recall the Chrystal Maze? I so enjoyed it but I saw it on Challenge the other day and it was so dated! Also anyone remember a similar show based on a space ship where a group of people had to find a number of things on the ship and solve puzzles and get off in a set time. I cannot remember what it was called and only have vague memories of it. I don't think it made it to a second series but I loved it.

----------


## purplefan

That was the bauld guy Richard O'brian? I was more a fan of takeshis castle.  
Anyone remember Potters picture palace?

----------


## S deleted

Anyone remember Sport Billy? Or this amazing show with the most awesome theme song, haha

----------

purplefan (10-05-15)

----------


## amc204

I used to love Knightmare when I was a kid. I loved coming home from school to watch it. It was such a great concept and actually quite scary at times.

----------


## mitz

my favourites were....Mr Benn, Top Cat, Tom and Jerry, Charlie Brown, The Flintstones, Rent a Ghost,

----------

purplefan (10-05-15)

----------


## S deleted

> Also anyone remember a similar show based on a space ship where a group of people had to find a number of things on the ship and solve puzzles and get off in a set time. I cannot remember what it was called and only have vague memories of it.


Are you thinking of the Adventure Game?

----------


## The_Scientist

Avatar: Legend of Aang! also Sabrina the Teenage Witch.

----------


## purplefan

Top cat was based on the sgt. Bilko TV series. I remember Dick Dastardly and muttley in wacky races and stop that pigeon.

----------



----------


## Jaquaia

I can't remember Jamie and the Magic Torch but everyone tells me I should! 

Samaurai Pizza Cats

----------


## S deleted

Thunder Cats, He-man, She-ra, TMNT. loved all them too

----------


## purplefan

Do any of you remember stig of the dump?

----------

The_Scientist (11-05-15)

----------


## S deleted

oh yes, loved it

----------


## The_Scientist

the Clangers anyone? the herbs? magic roundabout?

----------

S deleted (12-05-15)

----------


## ITWayne

The Herb Garden: Dill the Dog, Sage the Owl, Parsley the Lion

And Willo The Wisp. The moog was just ace

Dangermouse rocked - Penfold and Baron Greenback... And Chocky - very spooky to a kid. And definitely Dogtanian

And of course... Pingu!

----------


## Amaya

Trapdoor, Thundercats, Heathcliffe (cat), Dangermouse, Duckula, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, The Count from Seasame Street, Fraggles, Dark Crystal (film), Goonies (film), Tom and Jerry, Wacky Races, Ewoks (Cartoon), Pingu, Bing and Bong (that's not technically from when I was a child), The Princess Bride (film) .. I could probably go on but I won't

----------


## purplefan

> the Clangers anyone? the herbs? magic roundabout?


Funny thing about the clangers you always knew what they were saying.

----------

The_Scientist (14-05-15)

----------


## purplefan

Wacky races was great.  Stop that pigeon. 

One no one ever remembers topogigio

----------

The_Scientist (14-05-15)

----------


## rose

The Legend of Prince Valiant:
I didn't care much for the cartoon, but I loved the theme tune. So much that 20 years on I can remember enough of the words to find it on youtube:

----------


## magie06

The muppet show, the Brady bunch, Sesame street, the Waltons, Little house on the prairie, Charlies angels. 

There wasn't much children's tv on because we only had one channel. 

Oh I just thought about another one. Saturday morning a show called Anything goes'.

----------


## purplefan

Was not a fan of the brady bunch. I did like the Addams family and the munsters. 

Dont remember anything goes, but i vaguely remember why dont you.

----------


## purplefan

What about the Double deckers?

----------


## purplefan

Captain pugwash?  
Do you remember the urban myth about the characters names?

----------


## Paula

Oh yes lol

----------


## S deleted

Junior Kick Start

----------


## Mira

The snorkels

----------


## Mira

I liked catweazel when i was younger

----------

purplefan (19-05-15)

----------


## purplefan

I really miss the Love boat.

----------


## purplefan

Remember the rivalry between swap shop and Tiswas? 
Do you remember what Tiswas stood for?

----------


## Suzi

I admit I had to google!!

----------


## purplefan

This Is Saturday Watch And Suffer? 

There was also a bit of a rivalry Between Blue peter and Magpie? Especially round Christmas time and their appeals.

----------


## purplefan

It was sad to hear that Benny from Grange Hill passed away i used to watch it and Tuckers luck.

----------


## mitz

and the wombles and the magic roundabout!

----------


## mitz

and rainbow with zippy, george and bungle!

----------


## mitz

oh and jackanory.  i wish the was adults version of this now, i like listening to stories!

----------


## Hugo-agogo

> oh and jackanory.  i wish the was adults version of this now, i like listening to stories!


There sort of is. It's called Crackanory and is on Dave. It's between series right now, but has a guest story-teller on a chair, with animation, and they tell more adult, darkly humorous stories!

----------



----------


## magie06

The only ones I remember would be Tom and Gerry, yogi bear and the road runner.

----------


## purplefan

Classic cartoons magie06. 
Anyone remember white horses and the singing ringing tree? It was a stop motion cartoon and was very scary.

----------


## amc204

One thing that I was a huge fan of growing up and still am is The Adventures of Tintin. I used to read the books with my brother and loved watching the tv series they made of it. When the film came out a few years ago I was like a kid again and went straight to the cinema to watch it. I always loved Snowy the dog and Captain Haddock. Herge's last completed Tintin book was released in 1976 so nearly 40 years on it's still as popular as ever I think. It was a huge part of my growing up and even now as an adult I like to watch old episodes on youtube!

----------


## purplefan

It wasnt a childrens show per say but i used to love watching "Hogans heros". it was about a group of soldiers in a P.O.W camp during WW2 and they always got the better of the guards.

----------

